# Dr House



## Gosiaczek (Oct 11, 2013)

Hello  A few years ago I started drawing. I don't know if I'm good or bad. Here is the one of my drawings. What do you think about it? What should I do better?


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

looks pretty awesome to me.


----------

